# Do you ever feel overwhelmed/powerless



## pmkrv12 (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi all,

I have been prepping for about 2 years and feel that we have made big strides, I recently went through our food supply and felt good, we could make it for 2 to 3 months easily. Many other preps have been done or are starting in the spring again.

Yesterday I am reading the news about the economy, financial situation, the Patriot ACT, NDAA, executive orders, the new FCC internet proposals and many more things that start running through my mind. I get so stressed out about it, I know I am much more prepared that the average person but am still so unprepared. 
I told my wife if we could I would want to find a piece of land somewhere on top of a mountain far away from everything and go. For some many practical reasons that is not possible. There are days where I feel that I want to become dumb and ignorant  again because it is so munch easier.

I am scared that we will see a big collapse soon and with all mayhem we talk about. I am trying to find like minded people around us that I can create a group with so that we are stronger because the just the 3 of us will not be able to defend the house for long.

How do you deal with it? I live north of Baltimore on 3 acres and have natural resources but the marauders are close. I can't really discuss this with my wife, she supports our prepping and has really embraced making a lot of things ourselves, from food to cleaning materials, gardening, chickens species etc, she has been great. But when it comes to the SHTF scenario she can't process it. It just scares her.

Thanks fellow preppers!!!!

PMK


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

When I get these feelings I take a step back from my current path of prepping and focus on a different area. Right now I am working on getting our family more self sufficient. That and we are looking to moving out of California in the next 2-3 years.

It also helps to clear your head and do something a little less prep oriented like a hobby.


----------



## gundog10 (Dec 5, 2014)

My wife is all for stocking up on food and water. For christmas I asked for water filters and ammo. We (I) don't say alot about protecting ourselves but I do take her to the range for some shooting practice at least monthly. I also make a point of letting her know where all the guns are as well as ammo and bug out bags. You can only do the best you can at least your DW is willing to help.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

pmkrv12 said:


> How do you deal with it? ... when it comes to the SHTF scenario she can't process it.


Try not to get overwhelmed. Just start preparing for basic needs (food, water, shelter, clothing, security/defense) if supplies dry up. Just make sure you have enough of all of these to get you by for a few weeks, and you are off to a GREAT start!

Have some sort of alternative energy plan that includes some small solar panels and batteries with LED lighting. For only $4 a week for a year ($208) you can build this: http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f16/d-i-y-solar-generator-less-than-208-a-23287/


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

I agree and think it can be good to step back and focas on something positive if your feeling overwhelmed. Keep in mind your way ahead of the average person because your preparing and being aware. 
None of us can control what happens in the world *except* our parts in it. Any steps we take to increase our awareness of what is really going on, and taking productive active steps to a better future is powerful..not less.
Feelings are part of our human expeirence, for better or worse they happen. How they affect our lives and how we deal with them is our individual choice. Powerful or powerless to me is more of a state of mind in being, Im the only one that can give it away, fed it,or expell it..I see it as something only I can manipulate within myself, in my opinion.

I remember feeling overwhelmed on 9/11, or watching the tsumanies in japan or the one in the phillipines..all the death and distruction..


----------



## pmkrv12 (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you everybody, good suggestions. As I have my pilots license I am building my plane which is my dream, some days I wonder if I should still do it, but it represents the good in life for me.

Sometimes we just need to vent to people that understand Thank you!

PMK


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I agree completely with Hooch. The world is going to happen at it’s own pace. I have no control over it. Therefore I don’t dwell on it. I’ve a few things out there I check on from time to time but I do not dwell!

I bought my first emergency foods in 1992. Am I now (22 years later) prepared for every possibility? Of course not, I don’t dwell on that either. I just do what I can. I learned long ago that skills and knowledge are more important than gear and much easier to acquire.

A few times in the past I let myself dwell too much on what’s happening in the world. I ended up worried and unable to sleep. The stress interfered with the things I could be doing. Just backup and take a deep breath. If the sun is shining in the morning, great! If not take an umbrella… just do what you can do!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

When I start to get overwhelmed that the end of the world will surely happen tomorrow I just stop and remember that the world has been going for a loooong time and will likely still be going the same tomorrow. A long walk helps too!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

When I focus on the empty spots on the shelves I find it disturbing, I try to avoid this. 

Every time I come back from shopping I date the products and add them to the shelves. Then I stand back and enjoy the accomplishment of increasing my preps. Sometimes this is just a few items and other times it is more. The thing is that I reward myself with feelings of accomplishment whether great or small. This I find to be a positive act. It is important to feel good about what you are doing in order to keep doing it. If you allow yourself to feel like a failure then it will become unpleasant and possibly unbearable.

I have been a prepper my entire life as were my parents before me and their parents before them. Prepping is not a new idea it is a new word. Don't expect to ever be done. Prepping is like any other chore. As long as there is another dish to clean there will be another prep to add to the pantry, shop, or in your case the hanger.

Building your own plane? Now that is a skill and a prep that many here admire.


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

There is nothing you can do about what you can't control.

Fix what you can, add where you can and remember sometimes we allow ourselves to get caught up in "that" moment. If you step back and do some breathing, you'll have a better outlook. Just know, it's neither as bad or as good as it seems...it just is.

And if all esle fails:



> Serenity Prayer
> Reinhold Niebuhr (1892-1971)
> God grant me the serenity
> to accept the things I cannot change;
> ...


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Nope, never. There are many things that I have no control over. I'm aware of them, but overall I don't have time or energy to worry over them. Instead, I concentrate on the things I can influence/control and find that my time is far more productively used in doing so. My stress level is pretty much at zero all the time too.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

I often feel overwhelmed...... 

.
.
.
.
.
.
everytime my grandkids come over to visit!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am among those who never feel overwhelmed or allow worry / fear to enter my life. I wake up each day, thank God for all He has given me and drive on. If He calls for me today I will gladly go through the gates. If he leaves me here to protect my family in times of crisis, I will likely send many others to meet their maker or their torment. What will come, will come. Worry and fear only make our time here less productive and emotionally draining. That mental energy is better spent learning skills, developing abilities and refreshing what you already know.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

> I get so stressed out about it, I know I am much more prepared that the average person but am still so unprepared.


You are not alone. When I first started seriously prepping, I panicked that I would NEVER be ready enough!!! No matter what I did, there was still all that much more to do. My calming moment came when I realized I would never be ready for everything that could happen. I could not make myself self sustaining forever nor could I dig a hole and hide there for all eternity. I looked it prepping completely different from then on.

What was likely to happen that I needed to prep for? An event that would keep me isolated at home for a day, three days, a week? Ok, could I sustain the puppy and I for that long? Set that goal. Then, maybe for a month? Great! Now I feel confident the pup and I could maintain life for a month!!! Given normal events that is, some things I realize there is no way I can prep for.

My goal was a year, longer if I can garden and can goods. Hey, if things are that bad for that long, I know I am not going to be one of the folks who can survive it. I can accept that. But I can maintain life for a year longer than most folks!

Some things I can prepare for longer term though! The inevitable inflation, which is somehow good for us. If I can buy something today, that I will use in the future, I buy it and pack it away. When you need one, it is there, you don't have to go to the store and grumble about how last year it was half the price. That is prepping for inflation.

So step back, take a breath and search for what you are really prepping for. Don't say 'Every possible scenario!" because it ain't gona happen, sorry. Start with the very likely, being stranded at home with no power. Are you prepared for that? For how long? Are you comfortable with that? If so, great! If not, make that your goal. Then move to the next situation.....

My big two are being stranded at home for an extended time, and hyper-inflation/crash of the dollar. I am prepared to ride either one out. Lots of other scenario's you can think of relate to these and if I can maintain without having to go to town, I'm covered. If all out nuclear war breaks out and bombs are falling all over the U. S., well, I'm not prepared to survive that. I can accept that result also.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Read my signature lines.

Do what you know is right.

Repeat the Prayer of Serenity.

Enjoy today, no one lives forever.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Have you considered taking a break from the news? There's really no point in submerging yourself into hour after hour of gloom & doom. Your mind is somewhat like a computer, garbage in- garbage out. If you feed your mind a lot of negative thoughts, you will think negatively.

Personally, I believe if God brings me to it, He'll bring me through it. If TSHTF tomorrow, then I'll know He has something He warns me to do at that time & He will equip me to do it. *For God has not given us a spirit of fear, but of power and of a sound mind 2Timothy 1:7. *


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I will not allow myself to be overwhelmed. If I see a void in my prepping, I take action to correct it. But, realistically, when SHTF happens even the best prepared will find gaps in their preps.

I watch the news almost everyday and if I see that something might happen then I review my preps and correct issues.

Like what Tsrwifey said, I do take regular breaks from the news to even the keel when I feel the need.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

pmkrv12 said:


> Thank As I have my pilots license I am building my plane which is my dream, some days I wonder if I should still do it, but it represents the good in life for me.


What kind of plane?

I have built and helped build (combined) a Volksplane, 2 Avid Flyers, 3 Kitfox(s) (one on floats), Numerous RV-4 and RV-6 projects, a 75% scale de Havilland "Tiger Moth", a Rotorway Exec, a Hummelbird, a "Wag-a-bond", a couple of wooden Fisher models, a Rotec Rally 2B, a WeedHopper, a Team Mini-Max, uhhh...... I might be forgetting some. I have also had a hand in a TON of certified, antique and military rebuilds.

I have my Commercial/Instrument (SEL, SES), Repairman cert, and A&P/IA


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Having a good diet is very helpful, my wife and I are pretty much on a blood type diet and just making some minor adjustments to my diet my blood sugar stopped taking dives, low blood sugar can cause depression, it did with me. I seldom get overwhelmed or powerless any more, what bothers me most any more is what young people are going to be up against and that so many are going to go through their own hell on earth, we've been there and thank God things have lightened up and whatever clouds that hid the sunniness are for the most part gone. Sometimes the path is not all that easy, but it's those things that can make you stronger.


----------



## pmkrv12 (Mar 15, 2012)

So many good things said here. The things that worry me are the holes or flaws in my prep plan. But they are not easy to correct. I know of a friend who says he does not to prep I will steal other people's preps for example.

It is true that we have to step away sometimes from the news, but you try to be more aware so you see things earlier than the sheep right 

I admire the people that can just rely on their faith, I can't as it is faith and I am somewhat of a control freak. I know I know what you want to say next and I might get there someday.

@LincTex I am building an RV12, I am almost finished with my tail kit. I have done a big remodeling which delayed the plane financially and took a lot of time.

Thanks everybody, I just had a day yesterday where I could not calm myself down. I have learned that talking about it gives the emotion a way out. I appreciate this group of great people.

Peter


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Here ya go Peter! Spend more time, energy, & effort doing those things that really mean something to you!


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Peter this is just for you:

The mind can only maintain 1 conscious stream of thought at any time. The subconscious mind does not filter and is continuously absorbing everything you think, see, hear, taste, smell and touch.

An old African proverb states, "You cannot stop the birds from flying over your head but, you can keep them from building a nest in your hair." The same can be said for thoughts, you cannot stop your mind from having a thought, but you can keep from obsessing on it and allowing it to overwhelm you.

The secret to stopping obsessive thoughts is to short circuit the pattern. If you find yourself beginning to obsess on negative thoughts, stop what you're doing and repeat over & over & over, a positive phrase that will stop you from continuing to obsess on the negative.

A very simple positive repetitive phrase that I use is, "I am calm, relaxed and confident." This is a positive statement that becomes more potent and powerful, the more often that you repeat it. Another of my favorite mantras is, "With Gods help, I choose to be happy and healthy in my body, mind and spirit."

Just like in sports, in baseball/softball, you don't wait until you need to get a hit in the bottom of the last inning to practice your hitting. Same thing in basketball, football, etc.

The more you practice short-circuiting negative, obsessive thoughts when you are not under pressure and need to interrupt the thought stream, the stronger and more potent this practice becomes.

Remember to use only positive, well thought out phrases, since the subconscious mind will absorb whatever you tell yourself and believe it, if repeated often enough. This is scientifically known as Neuro-Linguistic Programming or NLP, please feel free to look it up and you can find many good books and websites available to help you improve yourself.

Everybody else is of course welcome to use this info.

It really does work and is amazingly powerful, if you apply it often enough and with conviction. It is not hocum, it is how our brains are wired.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

double post


----------



## pmkrv12 (Mar 15, 2012)

tsrwivey said:


> Here ya go Peter! Spend more time, energy, & effort doing those things that really mean something to you!


Good point, I am going flying tomorrow, it is will be a beautiful sight with all the snow on the ground. I am a positive person overall, I just had a few days where it was hard to be positive..

Thx


----------



## pmkrv12 (Mar 15, 2012)

Big777, NLP is real I know, my manager always talks about it. Thank you for the wise words, I will use it

Thank you


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

You are never prepared for everything. You're never done just remember that. Hit the gym to clear your mind and still accomplish something. A good treadmill run can empty your mind and reinvigorate you. A nice long outdoor run or backpack trip can get you used to using your preps and give you new ideas. Just relax a bit and live your life and enjoy your family.:beercheer:


----------



## zilte (Mar 1, 2015)

Prepping was just a way of life for us when I was a boy on the farm. We had a garden and mom canned produce all summer and we put the onions and taters in the root cellar. We had an outhouse, a handpump well, wood stoves, milk cow, pond, etc. I grew up trapping and hunting. Later added combat rifle and pistol competition, as well as hand to hand training. So, no, I"ve never felt overwhelmed. I will either prevail or nobody could have done so, no matter what, depending upon the scenario. If it's the latter, why stress about it?


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Dont let the moments of concern about being prepared enough stress you out. Or what is happening in the world. You will only waste money in a panic. However, make sure you keep on track and continue storing what your family needs to survive. From time to time look back through your accomplishments and you will feel good as you see the progress you are making.
It is funny how once you are awakened your priorities change.

I once wanted a ski boat to run around the lakes and play. Big stereo? don't need it. My classic GTO is for sale. While it's fun to drive around in I now have a classic K5 4x4 project that has moved into that position. Now I have other hobbies that I enjoy just as much and fit right into my preparedness needs for my family.


----------



## zilte (Mar 1, 2015)

right on. once you realize how easy it is to stop traffic in a given area, you'll also realize the outright insanity of trying to drive on 4 wheels to anywhere, if shtf. Then you realize that your BOL can't be more than 1-2 night's hike from your normal area of operations, and almost all your stuff has to already be cached there. You'll have enough problems, on foot or maybe walking alongside of a mountain bike, just getting there, without having to haul much in the way of stuff.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

zilte said:


> Prepping was just a way of life for us when I was a boy on the farm. We had a garden and mom canned produce all summer and we put the onions and taters in the root cellar. We had an outhouse, a handpump well, wood stoves, milk cow, pond, etc. I grew up trapping and hunting. Later added combat rifle and pistol competition, as well as hand to hand training. So, no, I"ve never felt overwhelmed. I will either prevail or nobody could have done so, no matter what, depending upon the scenario. If it's the latter, why stress about it?


If you have never felt overwhelmed either:
you must stay pretty well within the boundaries,
OR,
you may simply react differently when you are "outside the envelope", just cause you stay calm doesn't mean you aren't really in control of the situation.


----------



## zilte (Mar 1, 2015)

or I"m a psychopath, eh?  I have been called that, more than once, too. Occasionally by people who supposedly know such things.


----------



## Oomingmak (Feb 26, 2015)

I never feel overwhelmed by what is going on out there. I know I can survive no matter what is thrown at me........... well unless of course we get vaporized by an ELE event. LOL
Anxiety is what I experience on occasion because I may look at events and think that I am not advancing as rapidly as I want in some area or another. But it soon passes.

Usually what I feel when I look at the global situation is disgust at what our species has done to the planet and what the true driving forces are behind what is taking place. Greed, lust, power and the stroking of egos. Those are driving forces and in the end, even the do-gooders mostly do for recognition and the stroking of ego and self worth.

Pathetic! Give me the four footed beings........... at least you can take them at face value.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

I sometimes feel overwhelmed, especially when I get the bills. 

I try to look at it as one big, fun, shopping trip. If I can get my lovely wife to see that it's really related to being prepared if things go south, then it's even better. I love toys, and if I've gotta buy toilet paper, might as well have some fun.

I'm not having any luck getting her to see the value of the Zenith Air STOL CH 701 kit plane yet. But I'm persistent if nothing else!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Balls004 said:


> I'm not having any luck getting her to see the value of the Zenith Air STOL CH 701 kit plane yet. But I'm persistent if nothing else!


Look into building a homebuilt Piper Super Cub with Wag-Aero plans. If you are really resourceful you can be in the air under $20,000 pretty easily.

I'd love to try a modern all-aluminum EFI V-6 of about ~3.0 liters for my next homebuilt.


----------



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

Life - yes


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

pmkrv12 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am scared that we will see a big collapse soon
> 
> But when it comes to the SHTF scenario she can't process it. It just scares her.


Good remain afraid. It will motivate you to continue with your prepping and if you can afford it even step up your preps, as well as increase your "caution factor" so you watch what's going on around you more which may let you think of what if scenarios and think of items that you ordinarially might miss.

My wife as well can't process the SHTF situation either. I think maybe part of it is being the baby of the family she was shielded somewhat growing up and as an adult hasn't had anything happen or seen anything that would cause her to realize how bad things can get or really even how bad they have gotten.
Recently she's beginning to listen more to what talk about with like minded friends/ family (my side) and connecting it with whats happening.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Cotton said:


> Just backup and take a deep breath. If the sun is shining in the morning, great! If not take an umbrella&#8230; just do what you can do!


Best advice ^.

Personally, I would recommend moving to a different part of the country than Maryland, but if it's not possible, it's not possible.

Sometimes, when I get overwhelmed by what I'm seeing on the news or the Internet, I just take a break. You can only absorb so much doom. Play cards, watch a movie (maybe a romantic comedy), work in the yard, play with the kids or grandkids. Just stay away from the bad stuff for a while. Regroup. Breathe.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I think we'll see a collapse soon too. All I can do is live life one day at a time and try to be as prepared as possible for it when it comes.

I don't think you need to find like-minded people. I don't know who I could trust. We'll have more than one person to take turns staying awake and guarding the place from the inside. The big concern I'd have in your situation is how far away you are from the crowds coming out of the cities.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Starcreek said:


> Best advice ^.
> 
> Personally, I would recommend moving to a different part of the country than Maryland, but if it's not possible, it's not possible.
> 
> Sometimes, when I get overwhelmed by what I'm seeing on the news or the Internet, I just take a break. You can only absorb so much doom. Play cards, *watch a movie (maybe a romantic comedy)*, work in the yard, play with the kids or grandkids. Just stay away from the bad stuff for a while. Regroup. Breathe.


Like 50 First Dates? :2thumb:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Starcreek said:


> Best advice ^.
> 
> Personally, I would recommend moving to a different part of the country than Maryland, but if it's not possible, it's not possible.
> 
> Sometimes, when I get overwhelmed by what I'm seeing on the news or the Internet, I just take a break. You can only absorb so much doom. Play cards, *watch a movie (maybe a romantic comedy)*, work in the yard, play with the kids or grandkids. Just stay away from the bad stuff for a while. Regroup. Breathe.


Romantic movie ... Alien vs. Predator. Amazing love story!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I freely admit that I feel the world economic situation seems to be heating up at a rather more rapid pace recently. Also it seems more and more of the talking heads we see are starting to beat the doom drum or at least the possibility of doom. I find myself looking at silver with my finger hoovering over the buy button fairly often. Sure seems like something is in the wind. Or maybe I just have cabin fever.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

hiwall said:


> I freely admit that I feel the world economic situation seems to be heating up at a rather more rapid pace recently. Also it seems more and more of the talking heads we see are starting to beat the doom drum or at least the possibility of doom. I find myself looking at silver with my finger hoovering over the buy button fairly often. Sure seems like something is in the wind. Or maybe I just have cabin fever.


You are correct in feeling that the world's economic situation is in dire straights but they keep hiding the truth about it from the masses. What has me scared is the ongoing daily loss of our U.S. freedom that no one seems to be even trying to stop. They know the financials are crashing and they are trying to remove any freedom we have to hold them responsible for it and it seems they are becoming frantic to do it as quickly as they can before the crash comes. They also are doing anything they can to stop our venues of becoming informed.
Gotta love "net neutrality".
Ain't it great the way they name things to make them seem like a good thing for us? Affordable Care Act, Net Neutrality, National Defense Authorization Act, Free Speech Zones etc.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

LastOutlaw said:


> Ain't it great the way they name things to make them seem like a good thing for us? Affordable Care Act, Net Neutrality, National Defense Authorization Act, Free Speech Zones etc.


Coat a turd with enough pink frosting and it'll look like a dessert to most people... at least those who don't care enough to know better.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Let's see is Obama doing anything to ease my feelings of coming doom?



> As promised, President Obama is using executive actions to impose gun control on the nation, targeting the top-selling rifle in the country, the AR-15 style semi-automatic, with a ban on one of the most-used AR bullets by sportsmen and target shooters.


http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/article/2560750



> White House Press Secretary Josh Earnest confirmed Monday that President Obama is "very interested" in the idea of raising taxes through unitlateral executive action.





> President Barack Obama today introduced his plan for a progressive takeover of state and local policing.
> 
> "We have a great opportunity&#8230; to really transform how we think about community law enforcement relations," he said Monday.
> "We need to seize that opportunity&#8230; this is something that I'm going to stay very focused on in the months to come," Obama said, as he touted a new interim report from his Task Force on 21st Century Policing.





> Federal regulators voted Thursday to impose sweeping net neutrality rules


----------



## dabbydo (Mar 7, 2015)

I have trusted Jesus Christ to be my Savior. I know He is N control and I don't have to worry about all the garbage that is taking place and I have peace in my heart and life. However, I do prepare the best I can and leave the rest to Him!! Stay focused!!!


----------



## pmkrv12 (Mar 15, 2012)

Balls004 said:


> I sometimes feel overwhelmed, especially when I get the bills.
> 
> I try to look at it as one big, fun, shopping trip. If I can get my lovely wife to see that it's really related to being prepared if things go south, then it's even better. I love toys, and if I've gotta buy toilet paper, might as well have some fun.
> 
> I'm not having any luck getting her to see the value of the Zenith Air STOL CH 701 kit plane yet. But I'm persistent if nothing else!


The 701 is a great plane, what is the useful load?


----------



## pmkrv12 (Mar 15, 2012)

LastOutlaw said:


> You are correct in feeling that the world's economic situation is in dire straights but they keep hiding the truth about it from the masses. What has me scared is the ongoing daily loss of our U.S. freedom that no one seems to be even trying to stop. They know the financials are crashing and they are trying to remove any freedom we have to hold them responsible for it and it seems they are becoming frantic to do it as quickly as they can before the crash comes. They also are doing anything they can to stop our venues of becoming informed.
> Gotta love "net neutrality".
> Ain't it great the way they name things to make them seem like a good thing for us? Affordable Care Act, Net Neutrality, National Defense Authorization Act, Free Speech Zones etc.


I fully agree with you Outlaw, the fact that anyone with an opposing view is ridiculed immediately, it is a game of wards and the they are winning.


----------



## pmkrv12 (Mar 15, 2012)

hiwall said:


> I freely admit that I feel the world economic situation seems to be heating up at a rather more rapid pace recently. Also it seems more and more of the talking heads we see are starting to beat the doom drum or at least the possibility of doom. I find myself looking at silver with my finger hoovering over the buy button fairly often. Sure seems like something is in the wind. Or maybe I just have cabin fever.


I have bought some silver in the last 6 months just to have a alternative currency if needed. I have about 40 silver eagles, I want to buy more but don't have the funds at the moment.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes, I stress at times and have trouble sleeping, either over our nation and its economy going down the tubes or about work at times. It's clear that the Manchurian Candidate/Campaigner In Chief was put there to destroy us. One doesn't need to notice that his watch and wedding ring are "in the shop for repairs" each year during Ramadan, to realize where his sympathies lie. 

But I know I'm a lot more prepared than most. I appreciate the advice about NLP, bigg777 and will give it a try. I am incredibly fortunate to have found, fairly late in life, my perfect match. She is a prepper from the the word go, an ex-cop who has "seen the elephant" and has led a somewhat more adventurous life than I. We compliment each other, both know there is so much to learn, but are a team. We're pretty near broke most of the time, but we'll make it, come EMP, global financial collapse or whatever else. 

Yes, there is much to worry about, but we're rural in a temperate climate where we'll never run out of water. I do not really miss broadcast TV. I could drop (or top) a couple of trees and get satellite TV, but why bother? It's just more stress. There's enough news to be found via Drudge and a few magazines. Library videos, books and audiobooks work fine for us.

Yep, we have a long "to do" list, but we have each other and are better off than most. One just needs to relax now and then and count blessings while reviewing those priorities.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Here are two great books for those that find themselves feeling anxious and/or overwhelmed: What to Say When You Talk to Yourself, by Dr. Shad Helmstetter, this is a somewhat slow, technical read but explains NLP in detail; another great read is Feel the Fear and do it Anyway, I can't remember the author's name but she has written a great book that helps to get you up and moving despite your fears.

The fastest, easiest, best way to overcome your fears is to get in motion and continuously work toward a solution.

Fear LOVES stasis and obsession.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

*just like others here,and in other sites i have a limited income.so yeah i get stressed out time to time.and it's over items that i know that i need,but gotta wait till i have the needed money for them.then i get to thinking on how far that i've come to getting prepared for what ever.right along with times like yesterday.the power went out for 1hr and 15min..i was prepared for that,with lanterns oil lamps and flashlights.then i think.yeah im getting there.*


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

HamiltonFelix said:


> I am incredibly fortunate to have found, fairly late in life, my perfect match. She is a prepper from the the word go, an ex-cop who has "seen the elephant" and has led a somewhat more adventurous life than I. We compliment each other, both know there is so much to learn, but are a team. We're pretty near broke most of the time, but we'll make it, come EMP, global financial collapse or whatever else.


I too am lucky that I have a partner who is awake and aware and we work together as a team. She woke me up 3 years ago. Not the other way around. I owe her a ton of thanks for that. Money is not the issue. 
Keeping on task is. Like you two we don't have much money but have found that if you stay on task and don't waste money on frivolous things you will find yourself prepared and feeling much more confident about your chances of survival at some point.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*The Art of sound thinking.*

Do you ever feel overwhelmed/powerless? .No, but those feelings are clear signs that something is wrong, that you are losing control of a situation or situations, that you are taking too much or thinking too much about certain matters, a very dangerous position to be in, not just for you but also for those around you; when this happens is time to regroup and retread, time to eliminated what you have no control off and those activities that seem endless and produce nothing, like paying too much attention to the media or family matters that keep coming back after you have try to help or fix the problem, maybe you are stretching your budget to thin. Situations like this are like an endless mathematical problem, they have no solution but one and that is to stop and find a logical solution, the real problem is realizing that there is a problem. Logic is nothing more than the Art of sound thinking.


----------



## Zeev_Zwaard (Jan 27, 2010)

pmkrv12,

When you feel overwhelmed.
You are not alone.
There are millions on this planet feeling pretty much the same.
If being overwhelmed made smoke you could look out your window and see it rising all around you. Remember that.
You are not a freak of nature for feeling that way.
You are not a failure for feeling that way.
It’s normal. Humans feel that way often.
Say that to yourself. Remember it.
You can work on putting it under control, step by step, by taking to heart, by really working on understanding, the first verse of that Serenity Prayer Mase92 posted (post #10 if I’m not mistaken) because that’s all there is to it. 
You can exchange “God” for wherever you inclinations take you on that matter. But the essence is right there. 
You do your best to the utmost of your ability. 
There are no guarantees. 
Don’t worry about the rest. 
Why would you sweat something you can not change?
What would the use be of it?
If there’s nothing you can do about it, let it go.
Would you worry you can not fly like a bird? No, right? That would be foolish.
All of that you can not change is like that. 
Just remember the nature of what you can not change. It’s like your arms. They are not wings. You are not a bird. And you don’t worry about it. Don’t worry about all the rest either.
And, BTW, TS-WILL-HTF so get ready.
I don’t know if this is for you but I’ve found an immense sense of peace after reading “Atlas Shrugged” by Ayn Rand and the rest of her work. She changed my life.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

.
Battlefield of the Mind: Winning the Battle in Your Mind

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/battlefield-of-the-mind-joyce-meyer/1100216246?ean=9780446691093


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

> something is wrong, that you are losing control of a situation or situations


This happened in 2009 when Obama took office.


----------



## Backyardcreek (Feb 12, 2015)

_I feel you treat everyone as if you wish to be treated. Point made, I feel stress every day. But it sure feels good when you have water, filtration, basic food stuff at hand. Each day/week you purchase a bit more and you're one less reliant to our gov't which makes your efforts a lot better on both sides. 
I never thought 10 + yrs ago that I'd be involved in self sustaining as I'm now.
The best feeling is when you are debt free...it releases more weight off your shoulders then you realize. _


----------

